# The Turbo v1000?



## Paulie (7/9/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jan (7/9/15)

What happens when you put a turbo on an old 3liter Ford

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (7/9/15)

Looks like a monster.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (7/9/15)

That's pretty awesome


----------



## hands (7/9/15)

look ma no mouth.
next level vape,mouth to lung and lung hits are so 2015

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/9/15)

I'd really like to experience that, looks like fun


----------



## kev mac (7/9/15)

Cool! Let the cloning begin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

